# Sub $2.00 Gasoline?



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

Sub $2.00 Gasoline, we may see it.

Today, there has been a major drop in the price of crude oil.
Crude is trading at $69.72 down $3.97

We have seen this movie before back in the 1980's


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Can sure turn out to be bad news for Houston's (and Gulf Coast) economy...
'Trickle down' in O & G can cost a lot of jobs...and spending for everything.
Depends on where it bottoms out....but it's already below the 
$70/bbl cost to suck up shale....


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I drove to Mobile last weekend and seen it as low as $2.34. 
It's like a double edge sword, good for the drivers, but bad for the oil workers I suppose.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

If people arent spending it on fuel, they're spending it on something else.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Sea thats what some believe, but it is not the case.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Zzzzzzz diesel is still over 3.20.... This thread has already been exhausted.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

SeaY'all said:


> If people arent spending it on fuel, they're spending it on something else.


You gotta make it to spend it. Cheap oil & gas is bad for Houston Texas.

We stay strong as long as oil & refining are strong. An inconvenient truth


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Opec is putting the "squeeze" on shale production to stop and ultimately destroy that industry.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Bucees in TC $2.30 so far


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I saw $2.29 yesterday... they're also doing it to hurt the electric car industry by creating a false sense of reality... it will go back up.. just a question of when.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Whats the chance of it going sub $65 and staying there for any length of time? I'm sure OPEC could do it but will they?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

A healthy price for a bbl of oils is around $80-$90. This keeps drillers, contractors and producers profitable while keeping gas affordable. Sub $70 gets me a little nervous. If we see $60 oil, there will be lots of layoffs. They are already starting now in the field. Will trickle up to corporate and so on as oil drops in price.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bazooka said:


> Whats the chance of it going sub $65 and staying there for any length of time? I'm sure OPEC could do it but will they?


It has a very good chance of getting sub $65 SOON without an OPEC cut. Will it stay there for an extending amount of time? Who knows, but I doubt it. For all we know this is collusion between the US government and OPEC to bankrupt Russia, happened before...


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just read on the news that Saudi blocked OPEC effort to reduce oil production to boost price. Looks like it is going to head lower in the days/weeks to come.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Before, fill tank and buy a 12 pack


Now, fill tank and buy an 18 pack

I like the lower prices.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

sounds good to me, heck 10 years ago the price was $1.20


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

low oil prices are not good anywhere . I know one concrete contractor and a barn builder that will agree.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

This.



Tortuga said:


> Can sure turn out to be bad news for Houston's (and Gulf Coast) economy...
> 'Trickle down' in O & G can cost a lot of jobs...and spending for everything.
> Depends on where it bottoms out....but it's already below the
> $70/bbl cost to suck up shale....


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Personally with OPEC infighting and the 4.00+ hit crude took on Thanksgiving I think we could see WTI below 60.00 by Christmas. Most countries will increase output as fast as they can to make up for the lower prices.

The first major layoffs in O&G will start in January. 

For those of you not familiar with how this works on the drilling and fracking end it will go something like this:

Layoffs will start in a few months.
Those who survive the first round will get a 10-15% pay cut in their day rates
Another round of layoffs a few months after the first ones
Another decrease in pay for the survivors
Crowds gathered around muster points and at safety meetings staring at papers is not a 
good thing.

Tighten your belts right now. Save as much as you can right now. Start looking for other options outside the oil and gas industry. Make Ebenezer Scrooge look like a big spender.

Don't take my word for it. Get the Baker Hughes Rig Count app on your phone and watch the number of rigs working. For everyone they lay down there are a bunch of people looking for jobs.

Good luck.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

We have been getting screwed by oil companies making ridiculous profits for 10 years. Karma is coming..........Hopefully, but then again if it puts more big city people on our waters that would suck too.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Baffin Bay said:


> We have been getting screwed by oil companies making ridiculous profits for 10 years. Karma is coming..........Hopefully, but then again if it puts more big city people on our waters that would suck too.


I'm curious as to what you do for a living? If you do business in Texas in any way shape or form you benefit from the oil and gas industry whether you realize it or not.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

so all the grocery folk that raised their prices due to higher fuel cost are going to lower them now , huh .


----------



## Seveler (Dec 31, 2010)

*Low gas prices are not good!*

My BIL already has made it through two rounds of layoffs. Anybody who thinks low gas means more to spend is not seeing the big picture. Ok, you get an extra $5 in your pockets but, you are looking for a job. Not sure $5 is going to help very much.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm also telling all the young guys that work with me to save, save, save. I lived through the bust in the 80's and hope we don't see that happen again. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

ccketchum said:


> so all the grocery folk that raised their prices due to higher fuel cost are going to lower them now , huh .


No! The gas will go up & up & up. Its a crock of you know what.The oil co. should of saved as well. Did they save I doubt it. I like saving 30 bucks when I fill up. Gas has been a rip off for tooo long.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Baffin Bay said:


> We have been getting screwed by oil companies making ridiculous profits for 10 years. Karma is coming..........Hopefully, but then again if it puts more big city people on our waters that would suck too.


"Ridiculous"???... Major O&G companys operate on about 6% gross profit. Ranked something like #115 in comparison to all industries in US...

I'd hate to try and make it on 6%.....:headknock

Below 70 this AM.. That will be the breaking (or braking) point for a lot of shale play


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Saudi is doing this to protect THEIR interests.....would be nice, for ONCE if our Govt said "no importation of foreign oil" and we use our own. 

Talk about turning the middle eastern oil world on it's ear.....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Baffin Bay said:


> We have been getting screwed by oil companies making ridiculous profits for 10 years. Karma is coming..........Hopefully, but then again if it puts more big city people on our waters that would suck too.


As much as I dislike big business for moral and ethical reasons, financially I disagree with you.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

back in the 80's it was tough to get a job flipping burgers ! if oil companies aren't employing people , fewer people to academy , fewer people hire fishing guides , all the extras are let go of , fewer restaurant customers , home buyers , shoe shoppers , it all suffers


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

6% ain't bad when you're talking billions upon billions of dollars of daily consumption of a must have product, that runs and/or lubricates every machine on the planet. The grocery store chains work on a 1.3 percent margin and I dont see many of them closing the doors.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> "Ridiculous"???... Major O&G companys operate on about 6% gross profit. Ranked something like #115 in comparison to all industries in US...
> 
> I'd hate to try and make it on 6%.....:headknock
> 
> Below 70 this AM.. That will be the breaking (or braking) point for a lot of shale play


I work in the oil and gas industry and I can tell you that the profit margins are much bigger than 6%. Oil is down 40% from the highs in June and they are still making money.

Refiners work on 6%


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

If I see gas lower it will make me able to afford to take some trips that I have been wanting to. Thus making me buy more fuel. I honestly think it will work out


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

So I'm on here must have shorter memories than an Alzheimer's patient or too young to remember the late 70s early 80s. 
Regardless if the oil prices stay too low for too long a lot of folks will be getting a new or renewed economics lesson.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Oil was $68.01 when I got up the morning. That's over a $7 drop in price per barrel. Bucees in TC is still $2.30


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

rubberducky said:


> If I see gas lower it will make me able to afford to take some trips that I have been wanting to. Thus making me buy more fuel. I honestly think it will work out


Me too.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its Catchy said:


> I work in the oil and gas industry and I can tell you that the profit margins are much bigger than 6%. Oil is down 40% from the highs in June and they are still making money.
> 
> Refiners work on 6%


There you go they have been price gouging & need to stop.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gas goes down, most weld shops are hurt.... I used to think low gas prices were great, but with the higher prices it really drives the economy here in this great state of Texas. Face it we are an oil and gas state


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Back in the 70s and 80s I don't remember a whole lot of people going on exotic vacations.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

John_B_1 said:


> Gas goes down, most weld shops are hurt.... I used to think low gas prices were great, but with the higher prices it really drives the economy here in this great state of Texas. Face it we are an oil and gas state


Your right but we are all not in the oil business. Oil people love it the average joe hates paying 70 bucks to fill up. I definately hate spending that much for gas its not right & never has been.
I was brought up by an oil man that worked for JS Abercrombie for 60 years. My father always tried to find & buy the cheapest gas he could find & so do I.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm sure the executives won't adjust their salaries, stock options & other perks to cut costs hwell:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Let all the oil and gas boys bite the bullet like a lot of po folks around here....keeping up w/ the Jones' will just have to wait a while. Dip into some of that money they been bagging for a change.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> There you go they have been price gouging & need to stop.


If you could get 300.00 per quail on the free market would you sell them for 20.00 each? I'm curious as to just what oil companies should be allowed to charge for their product?

Should we all get together and vote on a fair price and force the evil oil companies to stick to a "fair" price?

Personally I think it is really, really hard to beat the free market.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its Catchy said:


> If you could get 300.00 per quail on the free market would you sell them for 20.00 each? I'm curious as to just what oil companies should be allowed to charge for their product?
> 
> Should we all get together and vote on a fair price and force the evil oil companies to stick to a "fair" price?
> 
> Personally I think it is really, really hard to beat the free market.


I'm just the consumer. I'm fair when I sell my eggs,veggies, quail etc. Sometimes I win sometimes I loose. Farming is a loosing battle. Oil is always been where the rich are. You can't argue that statement. It would be nice if they would be fair with us IE just the consumer. I've had customers I could of taken advantage of but I have a conscious. Oil Co. just wanna get rich its always been that way.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> Let all the oil and gas boys bite the bullet like a lot of po folks around here....keeping up w/ the Jones' will just have to wait a while. Dip into some of that money they been bagging for a change.


It must be nice to be so entirely oblivious & ignorant as to how economics works beyond the confines of your own pocket.

I guess when all the local pipe fitters, welders, hole watches, laborers , scaffold builders, electricians & boilermakers lose their jobs due to " cheap gas" the light may go on in your head. But I'm not gonna hold my breath .

If you're pofolk around here it's because you've no talent and no ambition. Few places on earth exist with more opportunity for a person willing to work and learn.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm so glad I am in the business of curing cancer. Pretty recession proof. Lower oil and gas prices go right to our profit margins as a large part of our costs are transportation and fuel costs.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Oil stays low look for the real estate market/values to get beat to hell as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Got a feeling the stock market is going to follow. Gotta back stump on this one!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

texcajun said:


> *I'm so glad I am in the business of curing cancer. Pretty recession proof*. Lower oil and gas prices go right to our profit margins as a large part of our costs are transportation and fuel costs.


Low oil price leads to layoffs and those who still have jobs will see their benefits reduced. If some of these folks happen to have cancer I doubt if Obamacare would take over where private insurance were carrying. I used to think medical career was recession proof and found out first handedly that was not the case. The impact was not as bad and direct for medical professionals as it was for oil people but it still trickled down.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Just because it's 2.30 in Houston doesn't mean it's like that country wide....
I was in San Fran 3 weeks ago it was over 4.40, I was in NY last weekend it was 3.89, I am in north Florida this weekend and it's 2.69


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Learned in economics that every oil employee supports ten other jobs. They buy food, clothes, homes, electricity, insurance, etc. before a person says it does not affect me should do a reverse fish one chart to figure where you employer gets his money.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I work for an international oil supply company and they have cut our hours and next will be people getting laid off and the ones that do not get laid off will have their hours cut to 32 hours a week. No more new cars, tv's, eatting out, new clothes, etc. Some of you do not realize how much cheap oil will effect a lot of us. I am fortunate to have my place paid for but most people owe on a house, car and toys that oil money has purchased. If the price keeps dropping you will see lay offs for Christmas or maybe after the first of the year.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I like Big Oil. They drilled the well that produced the crude that was refined to gasoline that is sold at Stripes. They, in turn, employ the nice lady that made the tortillas that wrapped the chorizo and egg tacos that I ate in Abilene this morning. Using a little oil-infused logic one can draw the following conclusion...there would be no $.99 breakfast tacos available anywhere on the planet without $100 oil. That would be tragic.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

texcajun said:


> I'm so glad I am in the business of curing cancer. Pretty recession proof. Lower oil and gas prices go right to our profit margins as a large part of our costs are transportation and fuel costs.


You must be very, very wealthy if you have a cure for cancer...


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

cadjockey said:


> I like Big Oil. They drilled the well that produced the crude that was refined to gasoline that is sold at Stripes. They, in turn, employ the nice lady that made the tortillas that wrapped the chorizo and egg tacos that I ate in Abilene this morning. Using a little oil-infused logic one can draw the following conclusion...there would be no $.99 breakfast tacos available anywhere on the planet without $100 oil. That would be tragic.


Tragedy is what will happen when the nice lady that makes the tortillas that you ate this morning loses her business because 90 percent of her clientele is unemployed.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Next door neighbor was treated and CURED by a machine that I installed and serviced. Pretty danged cool! Cancer comes in many forms and some can actually be "cured", some can't. We are still working on those that can't, give us time.



txjustin said:


> You must be very, very wealthy if you have a cure for cancer...


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

texcajun said:


> Next door neighbor was treated and CURED by a machine that I installed and serviced. Pretty danged cool! Cancer comes in many forms and some can actually be "cured", some can't. We are still working on those that can't, give us time.


X2.....


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I work in an industry that seems to be well insulated from the ups and downs of the oil business as well. I aksed some of the old timers, and they all told me the same story. If the oil industry tanks, and "big oil" cuts back, some other customer steps up and fills the gap. A drop in oil prices means wider profit margins for other businesses. I understand that some folks are hurting when the oil prices drop, and I don't like seeing anyone's livelihood take a hit, but i'm not buying the "sky is falling" rhetoric. The world isn't going to come to a screeching halt if gas falls to $2.00/gallon (or less), even if it does cause some folks in the o/g business to have to give up some of life's luxuries.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

A highly cyclical industry..my uncles been with amoco-BP since the early 80's...have lost count of the number of times theyve laid folks off, closed entire office buildings, etc. due to situations like this..he just made it through another round of layoffs and hopes to make it 5 more years and call the cyclical train over with. But then again the days of job security seem to be a thing of the past...unless maybe your a cop or politician. It's nice to have a break from the 4-5$ gal fuel, am hoping it stays down for a little while, maybe I can actually afford to go on a trip..


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

texcajun said:


> Next door neighbor was treated and CURED by a machine that I installed and serviced. Pretty danged cool! Cancer comes in many forms and some can actually be "cured", some can't. We are still working on those that can't, give us time.


I was being facetious, but seriously, hurry. Have someone very close starting their battle with cancer.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

For maybe 1/2 of my 31 years at Peterbilt,fuel prices affected truck orders.The prices rise and drop so fast with the prediction of heavy hurricane seasons,broken oil refinery pipes in Haf-A-Meci-Becistan,to elections in Iran,we don't see changes in orders much.I've been layed off from 3 jobs because of fuel prices.$2.28 at Race Trac here in Keller yesterday.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

cadjockey said:


> I like Big Oil. They drilled the well that produced the crude that was refined to gasoline that is sold at Stripes. They, in turn, employ the nice lady that made the tortillas that wrapped the chorizo and egg tacos that I ate in Abilene this morning. Using a little oil-infused logic one can draw the following conclusion...there would be no $.99 breakfast tacos available anywhere on the planet without $100 oil. That would be tragic.


What will be tragic is when the nice lady that makes the chorizo and egg tacos shuts down her business because her largest customer base (the oil workers) all lost their jobs.

People who do not understand the economic impact of the oil industry don't ever notice the small ladies in the taco shops or the truckers going up and down the roads until they are gone.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I have been in Houston through the Oil Booms and busts. And its much, much better for the State of Texas during the booms.

Hundreds of thousands of workers in six figure + jobs is a good thing. They tend to buy homes, trucks, boats, vacations, tacos, gas, the list goes on and on...

Like I said no matter what your industry, you are most likely benefitting from the oil and gas business, whether you realize it or not.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*huh.....*



cadjockey said:


> I like Big Oil. They drilled the well that produced the crude that was refined to gasoline that is sold at Stripes. They, in turn, employ the nice lady that made the tortillas that wrapped the chorizo and egg tacos that I ate in Abilene this morning. Using a little oil-infused logic one can draw the following conclusion...there would be no $.99 breakfast tacos available anywhere on the planet without $100 oil. That would be tragic.


 could be that their would be more "pocket money" to buy more tacos .That little bit they saved on gas may put more money in the taco ladies pocket..ya think? Bucees gas in TC is $2.26 and hour ago.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Think it thru, Ed... The 100,000 that will lose their jobs ain't got the .99 cents to buy the taco no mo'..... They ain't got a paycheck....


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

$100,000 X 10 years and they don't have 99 cents to buy a taco. Dem diesel pick ups wit 6" stacks are high dolla.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I hate to see folks lose their job, but if the price of diesel goes back down to $1.50 a gallon, maybe someone will buy the Big E and bring it back to Freeport for us to fish for tuna! Actually, the situation is awfully complex, hoping we find a good stable price around $70.00/bbl, but looks like it will go quite a bit lower. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Fuel*



rubberducky said:


> If I see gas lower it will make me able to afford to take some trips that I have been wanting to. Thus making me buy more fuel. I honestly think it will work out


Not if its not available!


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

not sure if this has been said bc i didn't feel like trolling through 6 pages of post to look for it ....but 6 month's ago or maybe longer I heard a "talking head" on one of the business shows say Houston is better prepped for the next "oil bust" bc we have more business in town then just big oil also they pointed out that natural gas wasn't as big in the 80's as it is today and it should help protect some if not all ....not saying a bust wouldn't hurt but it shouldn't be as bad as the 80's ....they ...the "talking heads" were more worried about a housing bust then a oil bust. only time will tell good luck to everyone anyhow :texasflag:brew::texasflag


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Experts say that 41+% of the Houston economy is directly from the O&G and related industries...

Anybody that thinks this ain't gonna hurt is dreaming...


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

txjustin said:


> It has a very good chance of getting sub $65 SOON without an OPEC cut. Will it stay there for an extending amount of time? Who knows, but I doubt it. For all we know this is collusion between the US government and OPEC to bankrupt Russia, happened before...


dont remember the date of the article but I read OPEC is having major infighting and the Suids are chitting themselves ever since it was reported that the US is exporting oil for the first time since the 70's ...have lots and friends and family in oil and oil field related jobs hope if the "shoe drops" its after Christmas....glad dad is finally talking about closing up and locking his tool box and retiring at the ripe age of 78 manual machinist will get hit hard no drillers braking heads and valves, blowout preventer to be inspected


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> Experts say that 41+% of the Houston economy is directly from the O&G and related industries...
> 
> Anybody that thinks this ain't gonna hurt is dreaming...


I agree but they were basing it off how much gas there is now vs the 80's I gues not sure...just glad I can remember the 80's bust and never went into the O&G field and stayed with boilers and chillers first to get hired last to get fired unless I blow it up ...they always need hospitals and hospitals always need boilers and chillers. like I said earlier good luck everyone


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't see a housing bust happening anytime soon, but a correction wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*In the press....*

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/11/29/opec-keeps-oil-output-steady-despite-falling-prices/

http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...ing-oil-prices-cripple-us-defense-compan.aspx

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...l-prices-gives-west-chance-refashion-policies


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

More of a reason we need to move towards natural gas. Keep the Saudi's out of the game.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Newbomb Turk said:


> More of a reason we need to move towards natural gas. Keep the Saudi's out of the game.


Bingo!! Take advantage of all the vast amounts of nat gas we have. Keep it home and or with our allies and heck with the arabs..let em fight themselves to extinction.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Bingo!! Take advantage of all the vast amounts of nat gas we have. Keep it home and or with our allies and heck with the arabs..let em fight themselves to extinction.


Need to change from calling it natural gas to DOMESTIC GAS.

Sent typing one handed


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

So far it appears that the consumer is not spending the extra money they have from lower gas prices from holiday sales reports.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Can someone please post up a link to the car lots/bank parking lots where all of the low price trucks and boats are? I'd like to buy one. I hear the market should be flooded any day now...

I'd prefer a new diesel. 4x4. A nicely equipped one. Ya know, one of those "oil money" trucks. But I want it cheap. I mean pennies on the dollar cheap. Ya'll let me know.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ yeah.. right there.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*At least the exporters know how to not p. o. their own citizens*

http://www.globalpetrolprices.com/Saudi-Arabia/gasoline_prices/


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Why is diesel still a dollar more a gallon??


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

capt. david said:


> So far it appears that the consumer is not spending the extra money they have from lower gas prices from holiday sales reports.


From what I've read most analysts expect holiday spending to be up 4-5% from last year. Black Friday spending was down because retailers are offering sales earlier and earlier every year.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Look like break even for Eagle Ford it about $64 - $65.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...heap-that-americans-won-t-profit-from-it.html


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Less than a year ago there were talking heads stating that we would never see fuel below $3gal and look where we are. I am sick of spending $70-$90 to fill up. Im sick of spending near $4gal for $0.50gal gas. I look forward to lower fuel costs. Its been inflated to long.

Im glad you boys in the patch are killing it but its feast and famine just like construction.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

gom1 said:


> Why is diesel still a dollar more a gallon??


because Our Gov decided to reduce sulfur to the point that it takes a buck to lower it to current levels...:headknock


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

capt. david said:


> So far it appears that the consumer is not spending the extra money they have from lower gas prices from holiday sales reports.


Their broke from buying gas all year long. The gas inflation has caused everything to sky rocket.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

yesterday at TC Bucees


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Most likely riding the bus.....


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Bucees in TC....gas....$2.23 Diesel....3.04
Bucees in Alvin... SH35 @ 517 Diesel.....2.78


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

All I know is our drive to Colorado for New Years got a whole lot cheaper the last month or so.

Saving about 150 dollars from what I figure.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

kweber said:


> because Our Gov decided to reduce sulfur to the point that it takes a buck to lower it to current levels...:headknock


That's what the refinery industry is saying. I am not sure how true it is. It is likely due to supply and demand. You see plenty more diesel engines on light truck and sedan now than 15 years ago.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

mas360 said:


> That's what the refinery industry is saying. I am not sure how true it is. It is likely due to supply and demand. You see plenty more diesel engines on light truck and sedan now than 15 years ago.


no!
our moonbat eco gov has swallowed the climate hook and bait...
it costs that much to reduce the sulfur.. 
15ppm means they have to get it down to about 8ppm just to cover any little slip-thrus..
w/o low sulfur.. diesel would be 50/60 cts less than gas

we should have road diesel at about 50cts less than gasoline...
off-road/farm diesel 40cts less than hwy diesel.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

*Good Read*

For those who are interested in reading something regarding this topic. It is short and informative.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/daniel-yergin-the-global-shakeout-from-plunging-oil-1417386897


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

kenny said:


> Opec is putting the "squeeze" on shale production to stop and ultimately destroy that industry.


"The decision by members of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countrieson Thursday not to cut production reflects a profound shift in the world oil market."

This is the first sentence in the article I posted link to.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

copano_son said:


> For those who are interested in reading something regarding this topic. It is short and informative.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/daniel-yergin-the-global-shakeout-from-plunging-oil-1417386897


Its gated. Gotta be a WSJ member to see the article. Looks like it would be a good read though.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Saudis flooding the mkt...
most of OPEC cant stand the drop...
it'll swing back up.


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

As far as low sulfur diesel is concerned it's a joke. The vast majority of sulfur dioxide produced by humans is from coal power power plants (approx 13 million tons/yr). Diesel engines in vehicles are a fraction of that. Average SO2 released by volcanoes is approx 130 million tons/yr. 
Low sulfur diesel never really added up to me.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Yams said:


> Its gated. Gotta be a WSJ member to see the article. Looks like it would be a good read though.


Here you go.

The decision by members of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countrieson Thursday not to cut production reflects a profound shift in the world oil market. The demand for oilâ€"by China and other emerging economiesâ€"is no longer the dominant factor. Instead, the surge in U.S. oil production, bolstered by additional new supply from Canada, is decisive. This surge is on a scale that most oil exporters had not anticipated. The turmoil in prices, with spasmodic plunges over the past few days, will likely continue.

Since 2008â€"when fear of â€œpeak oil,â€ after which global output would supposedly decline, was the dominant motifâ€"U.S. oil production has risen 80%, to nine million barrels daily. The U.S. increase alone is greater than the output of every OPEC country except Saudi Arabia.

The world has experienced sudden supply gushers before. In the early 1930s, a flood of oil from East Texas drove prices down to 10 cents a barrelâ€"and desperate gas station owners offered chickens as premiums to bring in customers. In the late 1950s, the rapidly swelling flow of Mideast oil led to price cuts that triggered the formation of OPEC.

And in the first half of the 1980s, a surge in oil from the North Sea, Alaskaâ€™s North Slope and Mexico caused prices to plunge to $10 a barrel. That posed a much greater crisis for OPEC than today: Over those same years, global demand fell by more than two million barrels a day owing to a deep recession, greater conservation and the switch to coal from oil for electricity generation. This time world oil demand is still growing, but weakly.

For the past three years, oil prices hovered around $100 a barrel as disruptions in Libya, South Sudan and elsewhere, and sanctions on Iranian exports, eerily balanced out the production increases from the U.S. and Canada. But the slower global economic growth that became apparent a few months ago was accompanied by weaker demand for oil, just when Libya suddenly quadrupled output to almost a million barrels a day. The result: Prices weakened in September and then tumbled.

OPECâ€™s decision last week reflects the conviction of its â€œhaveâ€ nationsâ€"the Persian Gulf countries, with very large financial reservesâ€"that cutting output would mean losing market share, particularly to Iran and to what they see as Iran-dominated Iraq. Instead, they have adopted a strategy of leaving it to the market for now; OPEC is waiting, in the words of Saudi Oil Minister Ali al-Naimi, for the oil market â€œto stabilize itself eventually.â€

It is now clear that the new U.S. production is more resilient than anticipated. There has been a widespread view that at around $85 or $90 a barrel extracting â€œtightâ€ oil from shale would no longer be economical. However, a new IHS analysis based on individual well data finds that 80% of new tight-oil production in 2015 would be economic between $50 and $69 a barrel. And companies will continue to improve technology and drive down costs.

True, with prices now near or below $70 a barrel, U.S. companies are looking hard at their investment plansâ€"where and how much to cut or postpone. But it will take time for these decisions to affect supply. U.S. oil output will continue to rise in 2015.

The OPEC members in big trouble are the â€œhave-notsâ€â€"those with small financial reserves and high government budgets. No country clamored more loudly for OPEC production cuts than Venezuela. Once an oil powerhouse, Venezuela depends on oil revenues for up to 65% of government spending. But its production has fallen by a third since 2000. Owing to gross mismanagement, Venezuelaâ€™s economy is already in chaos, its political system in crisis and unrest is mounting. And Venezuela would be the No. 1 loser if the Keystone XL pipeline is built, as production from Canadian oil sands would displace Venezuelan heavy oil from its largest single market, the U.S. Gulf Coast refineries.

Iran also clamored loudly for a production cut. High prices earlier this year give Tehran some budget cushion, but the government has little leeway for the next fiscal year. Iran depends on oil for half of its budget, and the country is already suffering from sanctions, which have cut its oil exports almost in half. Lower prices will prolong Iranâ€™s recession.

A few days ago President Vladimir Putin said that Russia, the worldâ€™s largest oil producer and not a member of OPEC, is preparing for lower, even â€œcatastrophicâ€ oil prices. Oil provides over 40% of the Russian budget, but Mr. Putin has built up foreign exchange reserves worth a few hundred billion dollars, in part to cope with an oil-price collapse. Still, in an economy that is heavily dependent on imports of food and consumer goods, the falling value of the ruble means rising prices for imports, in effect slashing the incomes of consumers. Combined with the effect of sanctions from the Ukraine crisis, this means Russia is headed for recession.

The biggest impact of lower oil prices on future output may well be not in North America, where many people are looking for it, but in the rest of the world. Even before the collapse in prices, major oil and natural-gas companies had become preoccupied with the continually rising costs of developing new supply and were heeding the call from investors for â€œcapital discipline.â€

This price decline will turn this preoccupation into an obsession. The result will be a slowdown and reduction in major new investments around the world. The losers will be the nations trying to woo investment for new oil and natural-gas projects. Countries in Africa, Asia and Latin America are already finding that fewer companies are showing up to bid for new opportunities, and such bids that are proffered will be lower, perhaps much lower, than governments were expecting. The days are past when these countries can insist on very tough terms in taxes, royalties and other requirements that drive up costs and cause delay.

The drama is far from over. If prices remain close to their current level, OPEC members will likely come together again to reassess the market, especially as the stronger winter demand fades with the approach of spring. But a pickup in world economic growth, or new disruptions or geopolitical crises in the Middle East or North Africa or elsewhere, could send prices up again. 
Mr. Yergin, vice chairman of IHS, is author of â€œThe Quest: Energy, Security, and the Remaking of the Modern Worldâ€ (Penguin Press, 2012).


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

copano_son said:


> Here you go.
> 
> The decision by members of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countrieson Thursday not to cut production reflects a profound shift in the world oil market. The demand for oilâ€"by China and other emerging economiesâ€"is no longer the dominant factor. Instead, the surge in U.S. oil production, bolstered by additional new supply from Canada, is decisive. This surge is on a scale that most oil exporters had not anticipated. The turmoil in prices, with spasmodic plunges over the past few days, will likely continue.
> 
> ...


Can you give me the run down on this post. Thanks!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> Me too.


Same here


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

:headknock


redspeck said:


> Same here


I never read those. LOL


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

What it said was...nobody has a clue what will happen next.:spineyes:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bazooka said:


> What it said was...nobody has a clue what will happen next.:spineyes:


Thanks! So true.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The cost of boating is getting cheaper fast. The fishing guides will have an easier time of it running the bays, though some of their customers might be staying at home.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trouthappy said:


> The cost of boating is getting cheaper fast. The fishing guides will have an easier time of it running the bays, though some of their customers might be staying at home.


HMMM Sounds like they might have to drop their prices since gas is going down. JMO.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Open Letter to Crude Oil Speculators, Futures Traders*

I will be perfectly satisfied paying more for gasoline AFTER Russia and Ukraine go to war and that results in reduction of crude oil supply.

I will be perfectly satisfied paying more for gasoline AFTER Israel and any OPEC country go to war and that results in reduction of crude oil supply.

I will be perfectly satisfied paying more for gasoline AFTER China becomes a modern country and that results in more demand for crude oil.

I will be perfectly satisfied paying more for gasoline AFTER a hurricane damages GOM refineries, and that results in a reduction of refined gasoline supply.

Until any of those events actually happen, I would appreciate if if y'all would keep from jacking up the price of crude oil on a minute by minute basis to an artificially high price and then letting it collapse when you realize that you got the worldwide demand, new US production capability and OPEC pricing strength totally wrong. And puhleeeeze don't represent yourselves as valuable agents of liquidity, or some other contrived b.....

And if you can't see to that request, I would ask my government to cut you out of any energy policy whenever we get around to having one.

That is all.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

maybe i can afford,,some croakers now. not. the sheepys and flounder are eating shrimp just fine this past friday


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> :headknockI never read those. LOL


This explains a lot.

You should really take the time to read it. It will take all of 5 minutes to read and provide you with some insight on what is going on with oil prices, for now anyway. He provides a good amount of information in a very short article. It will help determine if someones post is complete BS or there is some validity to it.

I'll be happy to record myself reading it and send you the audio?


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is another short explination. I work for a large O&G company and I am getting these articles from what is sent to us as "recommended reading." There are many more if anyone is interested I can send them to you.

The sharp drop in oil prices following Opec's decision to maintain output will choke off investment in the shale oil industry, US experts said, with high-cost production becoming uneconomic. The oil cartel abandoned its policy of reducing exports when prices weaken, in a move interpreted in the West as an attempt to claw back market share from US shale oil producers.
"A lot of drilling is being done with borrowed money and that will be turned off on Monday morning," said energy economist and consultant Philip Verleger on Thursday, when US businesses were closed for a Thanksgiving break extending through Friday for many. He predicted steep falls in the price of high-yielding debt financing shale oil projects and the abandonment of some private equity fund raisings
"We will now see what the breakeven price really is," said Jason Bordoff of Columbia University pointing to uncertainty over the pivot point at which extracting oil by fracturing or "fracking" rock becomes uneconomic. He said many production facilities producing oil from Texas's Eagle Ford and Permian strata would remain viable at $40-$50 per barrel. This compares with a market price of around $69 per barrel for conventionally-produced West Texas Intermediate crude on Thursday.
However, Mr Verleger said that with the WTI oil price below $70 per barrel, new projects were unattractive for many investors, who fear further falls.
Mr Bordoff said production from the Bakken Formation of North Dakota and Montana would be more affected than Texas shale output, but that "this is not the death of the shale boom by any means". He said: "If the intention of Opec is for the US to become the swing supplier we have a way to go yet."
Tessa Sandstrom of the North Dakota Petroleum Council, an industry body, said in an email that local producers would cut costs to remain viable. Mr Verleger said oilfield services companies, who until recently have enjoyed high margins, would be badly hit.
Mr Bordoff predicted production growth would slow, while Mr Verleger forecast US shale output would fall 10-15 per cent over a year if prices remain depressed. The production of so-called "tight oil" has lifted the total for the US to around 8.7m barrels per day.
Low world oil prices also imperil production from another unconventional source in North America - Canada's oil sands. 
Andrew Leach of Alberta University said that production of bitumen by mining is typically only viable at over C$50 per barrel, the current market price. Where the resource can be tapped by drilling, breakeven is possible at lower prices, Mr Leach said.
But he added: "If we see sustained low prices [for conventional oil] some oil sand projects will have to stop."


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

*Last One For The Day*

While Americans were stuffing their faces with poultry Thursday, global oil 
markets were in chaos. And the implications are far-reaching.

The price of oil was down more than 9.9 percent Friday afternoon after the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries decided it would not cut back production significantly in the months ahead.

In other words, even amid a sluggish global economy and a boom in oil production in the United States, oil-producing countries from Saudi Arabia to Nigeria to Venezuela are going to keep pumping rather than pull back on output in hopes of pumping prices back up.

The latest decline pushes oil prices in the United States under $70 a barrel; the prices were more than $100 for almost all of July. And the latest OPEC move (or non-move, as it were) suggests that it isnâ€™t going to reverse course anytime soon.

The reporting out of Vienna, where OPEC met, points to the cartelâ€™s playing a long-term game in which it tries to obliterate some of its American competition by letting prices fall in the hope that some American producers go bankrupt.

Indeed, the falling price of oil looks likely to be one of the dominant forces shaping the global economy in 2015. Here is an early guide to the winners and losers. The list is hardly exhaustive â€" though perhaps no list would be, given the unpredictable ripples caused by swings in the price of the worldâ€™s most economically important commodity.

Winner: Global consumers. Anybody who drives a car or flies on airplanes is a winner, as lower oil prices are already translating into lower prices for gasoline and jet fuel. Lower transportation costs will also give manufacturers and retailers less urgency to raise prices, as their costs fall.

This is, in effect, a global supply shock, the reverse of what happened with energy in the 1970s (or, to a smaller degree, the mid-2000s) when petroleum shortages and embargoes led to a sharp rise in prices. It may not last forever, but for now consumers in the United States and beyond will be winners.

Loser: American oil producers. One of the big open questions is just how many of the small, independent producers in the American heartland have cost structures that make them viable with oil prices in the $60s rather than the $100s. Many have relied on borrowed money, and bankruptcies are possible. But because the companies tend to be privately held (their financial details not publicly released), analysts are doing guesswork in projecting how severe the pain will be.

Loser: Oil-producing state economies. As the American economy has struggled to recover in the last few years, the exceptions have been oil-rich states like Texas and North Dakota, which have enjoyed low unemployment and strong real estate markets.

But is the â€œTexas Economic Miracleâ€ just an artifact of high energy prices and improving technologies to extract petroleum from the ground? Or is Texasâ€™ low-tax, low-regulation approach really the recipe for economic success? Seeing how the Texas economy fares now that prices are slumping will be a test.

Loser: Vladimir Putin. Russiaâ€™s economy is already facing its sharpest challenges in years, as Western sanctions imposed after Russian aggression toward Ukraine crimp the nationâ€™s ability to be integrated in the global economy. Russia is a major energy producer, and the falling price of oil compounds the challenge facing its president, Vladimir Putin.

Winner and Loser: Central bankers. Anybody who has fretted that years of money-printing by global central banks will create out-of-control inflation has some egg on his or her face right now. Plummeting prices for energy and other commodities are dragging down inflation to levels that are, if anything, too low.

The falling commodity prices are actually making these authoritiesâ€™ jobs harder. The overwhelming urgency across the advanced world â€" in the eurozone, the United States and Japan â€" has been to try to get inflation higher, to reach the 2 percent annual target central banks in all three places have set.

In the short run, central banks tend to look through big swings in commodity prices, viewing them as one-time events rather than permanent shifts in the rate of price increases. But to the degree those one-time shifts change peoplesâ€™ expectations about future inflation, and lead people to doubt the credibility of the central banksâ€™ promises to keep inflation at 2 percent, it is a problem. Thatâ€™s particularly true when inflation expectations are already below where the likes of Mario Draghi, Janet Yellen and Haruhiko Kuroda would prefer.

Potential Loser: The environment. As a general rule, the cheaper fossil fuels become, the more challenging it will be for cleaner forms of energy like solar and wind power to be competitive on price. That said, the picture is a bit more complicated with this particular sell-off. Solar and wind power are sources for electricity, whereas fluctuations in oil prices most directly affect the price of transportation fuels like gasoline and jet fuel. 
Unless or until more Americans use electric cars, they are largely separate markets, so thereâ€™s no reason that cheaper oil should cause a major reduction in investment in renewables. But to the degree cheaper oil means people drive more miles and take more airplane flights, the falling prices will mean more carbon emissions.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Don't worry about the Great Texas Economy*

Don't worry about the great Texas economy. Gov. Rick Perry and his Republicans took credit for it, so it should be as easy as pie for Gov. Greg Abbott to keep that Republican created success going. Right?:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I work in an industry that seems to be well insulated from the ups and downs of the oil business as well. I aksed some of the old timers, and they all told me the same story. If the oil industry tanks, and "big oil" cuts back, some other customer steps up and fills the gap. A drop in oil prices means wider profit margins for other businesses. I understand that some folks are hurting when the oil prices drop, and I don't like seeing anyone's livelihood take a hit, but i'm not buying the "sky is falling" rhetoric. The world isn't going to come to a screeching halt if gas falls to $2.00/gallon (or less), even if it does cause some folks in the o/g business to have to give up some of life's luxuries.


How old are you? If you are over about thirty-five years old, you are old enough to remember what happened the last time the sky fell.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Adjusted for inflation, gas is cheaper now than it was in 1918.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

copano_son said:


> This explains a lot.
> 
> You should really take the time to read it. It will take all of 5 minutes to read and provide you with some insight on what is going on with oil prices, for now anyway. He provides a good amount of information in a very short article. It will help determine if someones post is complete BS or there is some validity to it.
> 
> I'll be happy to record myself reading it and send you the audio?


I'll read it. It has just gotten out of hand. Gas has caused everything to go up. Head of lettuce will be 5 bucks. Just an example. Then gas goes down when will the lettuce. Who knows. Prices get higher & higher some drop some don't. Never mind it is what it is. Gas Co better be careful or you'll be your own worst enemy. Hope it works out. Its called the trickle syndrome.
One more thing Mr lettuce says heck no I ain't going down because the gas will go back up.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> I'll read it. It has just gotten out of hand. Gas has caused everything to go up. Head of lettuce will be 5 bucks. Just an example. Then gas goes down when will the lettuce. Who knows. Prices get higher & higher some drop some don't. Never mind it is what it is. Gas Co better be careful or you'll be your own worst enemy. Hope it works out. Its called the trickle syndrome.
> One more thing Mr lettuce says heck no I ain't going down because the gas will go back up.


The problem is most crops take months and months to bring to harvest. Fuel and fertilizer (both petroleum products) used in June when oil was 115.00 a barrel have factored in on the cost.

2.50 Diesel in November after the crops have been harvested is not much help to the farmer that paid 3.80 for it in April to plant and fertilize his crops. The cost is factored in and won't be seen until next years crop. Maybe


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

E85 is under $2 as of this morning here.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Bayscout22 said:


> How old are you? If you are over about thirty-five years old, you are old enough to remember what happened the last time the sky fell.


To answer your question, I was not around to see the last Houston-economy oil crunch. I'm 30, so relatively young still.

My Dad spent much of his working life (roughly mid 20s through mid 50s) working in a rubber plant that produced hose for automobiles (mostly heater hose) in central Florida. He was telling me about how the company was running a plant in Texas that catered to the oil business. When the oil business tanked in the 80s, the plant was shut down almost over night. The machinery was stripped from the plant and shipped to central Florida where it was set up and running in about a year's time. The machinery was repurposed, as was the pile of raw material that had been purchased for oil field production. The workers from Texas got the shaft. The workers in Florida were happy as pie. That's life.

I worked in manufacturing for a few years, and got laid off during downsizing during the crunch of 08'. It didn't take long for me to start shopping around for work in an industry that was a little better insulated from ups and downs.

I now work for an EPC firm as an electrical engineer. We service o/g customers, and chemical plants, and utilities, and, and, and....Our customer base is broad enough that slow downs in one sector don't hurt too badly.

I'm not a cold hearted jerk. I like to see a booming economy, and i hate seeing unemployment numbers rise. I also don't like paying through the nose for fuel. Where is the happy medium? Seems like we've got one extreme or the other. $4.00/gal gasoline isn't helping anybody except those who profit from it. Falling oil prices hurt those who make a living in the oil biz. Which one is right?


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry O&G guys, but I'm gonna enjoy every minute of realistically priced gas. We all know it wont last long.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

This I get.

Considering the last time gas prices hovered around $2/gallon I was making considerably less than I am now. I suspect most who were working back then are making more now.

The problem now is that even though gas is cheap, everything else is still inflated. Food, insurance, utilities, entertainment, everything is more expensive.



fangard said:


> Adjusted for inflation, gas is cheaper now than it was in 1918.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I would be willing to bet that in just about every household budget gasoline is at the bottom of expenses. Spend more on bad habits.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Well, at least there are a few advantages to cheaper oil. Gotta LUV it! But agree with most here that cheaper oil in no way equates to a better Texas economy.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*$ 2.18*

KPRC 2 is reporting gas at a Stripes on 249 for $2.18

Also talk on the web about a possible merger between 
BP and Shell Oil. That would be a huge deal if it comes to pass.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

$2.23 Buc-ees Texas City


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Fwiw in okc a store is selling $1.99

Lowest I've seen in S.A.is about 2.40. I don't venture much north of 10 though. Usually around selma area it's a bit cheaper


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Diesel in Alvin SH35 @ 517..............2.81.............7 hrs. ago


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Shell at 290 and HWY 6 $2.30


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

one of my hands said he saw on the news that gas was 1.94 in Arkansas or Alabama couldn't remember which one it was.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Gas report @ 77830 is 245 corn went up to 640. Tamales are 10 bucks a dozen . Seems like country folks always pay more. O well I ain't moving.


----------

